

Synaptic – Architecture-free neural network library for Node.js and the browser - chirola
http://synaptic.juancazala.com/

======
josteink
I would probably advise the developers to go for another name:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=synaptic](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=synaptic)

My first though when I heard this was "Debian" and after Googling, I
remembered the touchpad-guys as well.

No need to cause pointless confusion about your brand and identity if it can
be avoided.

------
ponyous
Can anyone point me to a resource which will allow me to understand such
neural network libraries? Does anybody have any example how I could use this
in a web app? Is it possible to learn what user likes and then make
suggestions based on likes - is this one of the use cases?

~~~
jbarrow
In terms of understanding neural networks, I generally point people to the
same resource:

[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com)

Reading that will give you a good idea of the capabilities and limitations of
neural networks, as well as helping you implement your own in Python. However,
if you want to see a neural network in action in browser, you can look at:

[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/svmjs/demo/demonn.htm...](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/svmjs/demo/demonn.html)

------
splintercell
This demo(Clicking on 'start training' button) takes me to some spanish site
[http://synaptic.juancazala.com/wiki.html](http://synaptic.juancazala.com/wiki.html)

~~~
AlbertoGP
That's an error message from his hosting provider: "CPU limit exceeded"

